# German Shorthair shipping



## tommydale1950 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am trying to rescue a German Shorthair , problem is im in western ny and the dog is in wichita ks . Anyone have any suggestions or experience transporting or shipping her reasonably ? I have researched on the web with not very good results . I would not mind driving part way , but it is over 2000 miles round trip ... Thanks Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Sorry , this was meant for the breakroom*

can a moderator move this ? I posted to wrong forum..thanks..Tom


----------

